
Guide to Mathematics and Mathematicians on the Simpsons - jslakro
http://homepage.smc.edu/nestler_andrew/SimpsonsMath.htm
======
kqr2
Simon Singh, a well known popular science & math writer, also wrote _The
Simpsons and Their Mathematical Secrets_.

[http://smile.amazon.com/Simpsons-Their-Mathematical-
Secrets/...](http://smile.amazon.com/Simpsons-Their-Mathematical-
Secrets/dp/1620402785/)

~~~
jasode
The webpage posted in this thread authored by Dr. Andrew Nestler & Dr. Sarah
J. Greenwald was one of Simon Singh's main sources for that book.

------
stefs
> The images on these pages were taken from episodes of The Simpsons that are
> copyrighted by Twentieth Century Fox. I will not distribute audio, video or
> image files.

sorry, but you already did. it's ok though.

~~~
antsar
IANAL, but maybe that phrase carries some protective legal powers?

~~~
eivarv
IANAL either, but as far as I know it does not.

The page does state that it "is for educational use only", which arguably
makes it OK vis-à-vis fair use [0], but I'm not sure about the specifics of
U.S. copyright law regarding these exceptions.

I imagine, though, that there are some restrictions on what constitutes
"educational use" in a legal sense – an open access internet page being
available for any use by anyone and all.

To me, it does bear a superficial resemblance to "no copyright infringement
intended" [1], though the latter makes no sense at all.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use)

[1]:
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=No+copyright+...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=No+copyright+infringement+intended)

~~~
chrismcb
Fair use isn't just about education. Fair use should cover the images posted
in the article

~~~
eivarv
I know; I'm saying that the website arguably falls under the education-part of
fair use.

